# Windows Call Center



## browndog (15/3/11)

Just got a call on my home phone from some guy claiming to be from the Windows Call Center saying that my PC had sent them automated messages that it had downloaded some malicious files in the past few weeks. He started by asking how old was the computer, how often I used it and when he got to what the operating system was I said you should already know that if it has been sending you files and then I accused him of being a scammer and hung up. Do you think this guy may have been legit? I've no idea where he would have got my home phone number from.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Andyd (15/3/11)

browndog said:


> Just got a call on my home phone from some guy claiming to be from the Windows Call Center saying that my PC had sent them automated messages that it had downloaded some malicious files in the past few weeks. He started by asking how old was the computer, how often I used it and when he got to what the operating system was I said you should already know that if it has been sending you files and then I accused him of being a scammer and hung up. Do you think this guy may have been legit? I've no idea where he would have got my home phone number from.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Absolutely a scam. If you ask them to give you a number to call them back to continue the call you'll get an invalid number.

Do not allow them to connect via remote administration! If you're really keen, get in touch with the AFP about the call. Someone needs to put these twits to bed.

Andy


----------



## Maple (15/3/11)

Hack the hacker... That would be cool. I wish i knew more about these interwebs


----------



## Pennywise (15/3/11)

419


----------



## fawnroux (15/3/11)

Yeah, i've had em ring a couple of times. This one seems to be really common at the moment. 

Microsoft issues warning on phone scam


----------



## Silo Ted (15/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> 419



On an Australian phone line ? That call would cost a lot of money from Nigeria ! 

Anyone else in Sydney get these Indian (Red Dot, not Woo-Woo) guys knocking on your door claiming to be from some energy company ? Been going on for a few years, and they never have legitimate looking ID, and they are ALWAYS, without fail, of Indian descent. Apparently they can get very pushy with the ladies at times too. 

I'm calling scam on the OP too, by the way.


----------



## Pollux (15/3/11)

They rang a work mate, who strung them along for a while before asking if it would help for him to hold down the apple key (he owns a mac).......


I await them to call me, we only run ubuntu here...


----------



## jonocarroll (15/3/11)

100% scam. The outlaws got this one recently and thankfully my MIL was incapable of turning the computer on, otherwise she would have followed their instructions and given me even more to repair on their museum-worthy box.



browndog said:


> Just got a call on my home phone from some guy claiming to be from the Windows Call Center


Note they're from 'Windows' - the product, not 'Microsoft' - the company. This is like getting a call from someone at 'Corn Flakes'. They get phone numbers from just about anywhere (or hell, call random numbers) and the chances are that the person on the other end has a Windows installation that isn't behaving. It's hilarious when the recipient has a Mac or Linux install. Hang up on them immediately and tell everyone you know to do the same.

419 refers to the name of the advanced-fee scams... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/419_scam


----------



## Wolfy (15/3/11)

Its a total scam, have actually had them call 4 times here.
After playing with them for a little while, I ask them for my computer's IP address, the name of the 'virus' and other details, and they quickly realize that I know something about computes and hang up on me, lol.

I've warned my parents and friends not to fall for the scam, but good to see a similar warning here too.


----------



## Pollux (15/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> On an Australian phone line ? That call would cost a lot of money from Nigeria !
> 
> Anyone else in Sydney get these Indian (Red Dot, not Woo-Woo) guys knocking on your door claiming to be from some energy company ? Been going on for a few years, and they never have legitimate looking ID, and they are ALWAYS, without fail, of Indian descent. Apparently they can get very pushy with the ladies at times too.
> 
> I'm calling scam on the OP too, by the way.




I did years ago when we lived in Summer Hill.......The apartment block we lived in had little hatches next to each apartment door, no idea why, they just went into a box, probably from milk delivery days or similar. Anyway, at the time this guy rocked up, one of my neighbours was on holidays and we were all collecting their mail from the outside mailbox and popping it in their hatch.

So after I told Indian dude that I wasn't interested I kept an eye on him through the peep hole on my door, the fucker opens the hatch, notices the mail and grabs himself a handful and is just about to pocket it when I flung the door open and started a verbal barrage that would make a sailor blush. He shat himself and dropped the lot, and started to run down the stairs, he was doing well until he forgot our door opened inward, not outward. Was quite rewarding to see him hit the glass door at full speed, then drag him outside by the ears......


----------



## Dave70 (15/3/11)

*sigh..*

So much deception in the world today.

What ever happened to the good o'l prank call?


----------



## Airgead (15/3/11)

I client of mine actually fell for that scam. Gave them her password. Let them connect remotely. Even paid them $50 for 'cleaning her computer.

She called me a few hours later and said "I think I might have done something stupid"...

You bet she had.

4 hours it took me to clean all the malware crap off her pc. Then another 3 or 4 to go round and change all her passwords. Then another 2 to give her a very stern talking to about not falling for this stuff in future (or at the very least call me first before agreeing to anything).

If I ever come face to face with one of the scammers I will take great pleasure in kicking them to death.


----------



## browndog (15/3/11)

Wow, it is amazing the nerve of these people. I'd love to turn the tables on them.


----------



## Silo Ted (15/3/11)

browndog said:


> Wow, it is amazing the nerve of these people. I'd love to turn the tables on them.



You can. Come join our noble mission... http://forum.419eater.com/forum/

Warning, it is time-consuming and addictive.


----------



## Airgead (15/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You can. Come join our noble mission... http://forum.419eater.com/forum/
> 
> Warning, it is time-consuming and addictive.



I have considered that in the past. No time though.

For the moment I will just have to content myself with visions of them lying on the ground while I drive my boot repeatedly into their face...


----------



## InCider (15/3/11)

I gave these guys the run around a few weeks ago...

There is a blow by blow description of what kind of pesh I 
was spinning to him... and his email he sent me to my Gmail junk address...


----------



## DJR (15/3/11)

I have got 2 of these calls, the first i hung up, the 2nd i strung them along a bit and asked for more details, which earned me a hang up from them. Seem to prey on the uneducated with computers with official sounding names - with a lot of support being run out of the developing world it isn't unbelievable to a lot of people that someone is actually trying to help in this way and this keeps it going. 

They seem to be calling on Skype as well... i just rejected the call and told them to go forth and procreate in a chat window.


----------



## InCider (15/3/11)

I put them on hold to get a beer a couple of times...they were very patient while I went out the back, put some more gas in the keg, poured a beer, patted the dogs, surveyed the garden and then came back....


----------



## Mister (15/3/11)

browndog said:


> Just got a call on my home phone from some guy claiming to be from the Windows Call Center saying that my PC had sent them automated messages that it had downloaded some malicious files in the past few weeks. He started by asking how old was the computer, how often I used it and when he got to what the operating system was I said you should already know that if it has been sending you files and then I accused him of being a scammer and hung up. Do you think this guy may have been legit? I've no idea where he would have got my home phone number from.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



See a fair bit of this at work and it is pretty much as most have described it (apart from the 419 angle - this is not that but 419eaters is still brilliant). This type has been around a while too:

http://www.scamwatch.gov.au/content/index....l/itemId/792165

As mentioned - crook cons you into giving access to your pc. Charges you for service or new "antivirus". This turns out to be fake and generally itself installs a variety of malware designed to steal other credentials such as banking details. Take the advice of the above link. I'd recommend signing up to scamwatch alerts and also consider http://www.ssoalertservice.net.au/

Best,

M


----------



## browndog (15/3/11)

The buggers had the nerve to call back at dinner time, if there were not kids in the room the air would have been thick with expletives.


----------



## Silo Ted (15/3/11)

Not sure if anyone heard of it, but there were some charity scams a couple of months ago riding on the back of the QLD floods, with people calling and asking for money. Fortunately, through the diligent work of some dedicated baiters, at least one of the operations was shut down very quickly  Ultimately, scammers get greedy and become stupid and sloppy in their operation when there's something major dangling before them.


----------



## jyo (17/3/11)

These pricks scammed my mother in law.
She's such a good-natured old bird, just thought that the lovely peeps from 'Windows' were trying to fix her computer problems. She allowed them remote access to her computer and before she knew it, they had grabbed $150.00 from her bank account! This was about 3 months ago. F##kn arseholes.

I wish they'd call me. I can dribble some shit when I want to, I'd love to string them along for an hour or so.


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/3/11)

We got a call the other night like this, they very quickly hung up when
I told them run macs and I know it's a scam. Bastards


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/3/11)

we had a random heavy breather a few years back , so I got a little personal alarm thingy , about 120db and gave the basted a blast , actually heard him drop the phone and cry out , before I hung up .. problem solved ..

had heard about this latest scam last week on ABC computer talkback ,, so went out to my parts box and now have my little gadget sitting by the phone hoping they call soon


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

Rendering someone partially deaf is a bit hardcore.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Rendering someone partially deaf is a bit hardcore.




well if I had a device that could , I'd blow their whole brain to mush ,, fully Hardcore.


----------



## newguy (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Rendering someone partially deaf is a bit hardcore.



So is trying to swindle random people over the phone. Tit for tat, really.


----------



## earle (17/3/11)

Received a text yesterday saying I had one $2million and to text or email back. Have been receiving spam emails to this effect for quite a while but the SMS angle may be new.


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> You can. Come join our noble mission... http://forum.419eater.com/forum/
> 
> Warning, it is time-consuming and addictive.



Very time consuming, very addictive, and also very dangerous. They way I like it :icon_cheers: 

If you don't know what your doing, don't do it! (not saying you don't Silo, just saying for others who are interested, but haven't done it before)


----------



## Silo Ted (17/3/11)

Pennywise said:


> Very time consuming, very addictive, and also very dangerous. They way I like it :icon_cheers:
> 
> If you don't know what your doing, don't do it! (not saying you don't Silo, just saying for others who are interested, but haven't done it before)



Indeed, there are many rules of engagement. Good to hear from another baiter / brewer. I have had a Malaysian Barrister on the leash for the last three months :lol: Six documents, two other lawyers, a mini-safari to the wrong airport and a wire transfer that just can't be collected.....


----------



## Pennywise (17/3/11)

Legend!


----------



## peaky (17/3/11)

My missus got scammed by the 'Windows' phone callers the other week while I was at work. I got home to her saying how computer savvy she was getting these days and told me what she'd done. FARK! I had to change all our passwords etc, no malware had been installed though. Then she tells me it cost $250! It hurts a little to think of all the grain I could've bought with that...


----------



## jyo (17/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Indeed, there are many rules of engagement. Good to hear from another baiter / brewer. I have had a Malaysian Barrister on the leash for the last three months :lol: Six documents, two other lawyers, a mini-safari to the wrong airport and a wire transfer that just can't be collected.....



If you are serious, I tip my pretend hat to you. These wankers deserve everything thay get.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/11)

HAHAHHA...... I got a call from one of them..


I told the bloke I was running Linux... He asked me to shut it down as it may interfere with the upgrade of windows.... :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/11)

Actually it reminds me of a vacum cleaner salesman that turned up at my old place.

He banged on for ages about how good it was at cleaning carpet, showed me all the attachments ( whislt still on the verendah )..

I then let him look inside and explained that the whole house had wooden floors...

He was not impressed :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (18/3/11)

jyo said:


> If you are serious



Sure am. Scambaiting is a serious calling undertaken by hundreds of people worldwide. The noble mission is to get scammers so caught up in the dream of a big catch (that doesnt exist) that over months (sometimes years) their time & money is wasted on the bait, and they aren't focusing on innocent, gulliable victims. You should see some of the hi tech tools we have at our disposal, such as fabricated shipping companies, GPS parcel tracking services, wire transfer services that lead scammers through infinate dumb questionnares, document creation tools, false church websites, dead file creators, Ip tracking services for Gmail accounts (which are normally masked) and more. Scammer Bank accounts often get closed down too, a real PITA for some West African villager to get reinstated.


----------



## Pennywise (18/3/11)

This is what we do

Not me, or anyone I know, but you get the picture


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/3/11)

I like the one where he convinced the guy to get a tattoo.


----------



## Silo Ted (18/3/11)

A while ago a bunch of West Africans were talked into taking bull semen samples, and to provide photographic evidence. With the lure of big money on the horizon, scammers will sometimes do the unimaginable. 

http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo171/j...rrent=OMFG1.jpg
http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo171/j...rrent=OMFG2.jpg

Plenty of genuine tattoo trophies around as well. Scammers can be incredibly stupid


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/3/11)

I was referring to the 'baited by shiva' tattoo. Pretty good.


----------



## jyo (18/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Sure am. Scambaiting is a serious calling undertaken by hundreds of people worldwide. The noble mission is to get scammers so caught up in the dream of a big catch (that doesnt exist) that over months (sometimes years) their time & money is wasted on the bait, and they aren't focusing on innocent, gulliable victims. You should see some of the hi tech tools we have at our disposal, such as fabricated shipping companies, GPS parcel tracking services, wire transfer services that lead scammers through infinate dumb questionnares, document creation tools, false church websites, dead file creators, Ip tracking services for Gmail accounts (which are normally masked) and more. Scammer Bank accounts often get closed down too, a real PITA for some West African villager to get reinstated.



Good on you, mate. Seriously.


----------



## peaky (18/3/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Sure am. Scambaiting is a serious calling undertaken by hundreds of people worldwide. The noble mission is to get scammers so caught up in the dream of a big catch (that doesnt exist) that over months (sometimes years) their time & money is wasted on the bait, and they aren't focusing on innocent, gulliable victims. You should see some of the hi tech tools we have at our disposal, such as fabricated shipping companies, GPS parcel tracking services, wire transfer services that lead scammers through infinate dumb questionnares, document creation tools, false church websites, dead file creators, Ip tracking services for Gmail accounts (which are normally masked) and more. Scammer Bank accounts often get closed down too, a real PITA for some West African villager to get reinstated.



That is awesome, I'd love to see the look on some of their faces when work out they've been duped at their own game! Classic! :lol:


----------



## jyo (25/3/11)

Well, finally got the call today. He claimed to be from 'Windows', and that my computer was running very slow, and it now contains corrupt files. I agreed; "yes, it has been running very slow lately "  I turned the modem and computer off right away and had some fun. Had the wanker on the phone for about 25 minutes. I pretended I couldn't find the bottom left of the key board because I didn't know left from right. 
He wanted me to press control R to open run. I told him I had to get my wife to help me find the keys because I couldn't read the ABC's on the keyboard. He grew slightly impatient. Then I told him nothing was happening, did I need to turn the computer on? "Yes, sir, you will need your computer turned on. "I didn't know I had to have it turned on, mate. You'll have to wait while while I turn it on." 

Apparently he was in Melbourne, Australia. I asked about the weather...what was Melbourne like this time of year. Surprisingly, he didn't have much to offer.

Then I gave it to him both barrels. I don't think I've abused anyone like that before. I told him I knew it was a scam and that I had been having him on the whole time. He ended up hanging up on me.
Scum bag.
Cheers, John.


----------



## peaky (25/3/11)

:lol: :lol: Nice work jyo, they're a bunch of assholes and deserve to get the run around. I just wish I had've taken the call at our place instead of the missus.We wouldn't have lost $250 then


----------



## jyo (25/3/11)

peakydh said:


> :lol: :lol: Nice work jyo, they're a bunch of assholes and deserve to get the run around. I just wish I had've taken the call at our place instead of the missus.We wouldn't have lost $250 then



Mate, at the time I was thinking about all the people (my Mother outlaw is one of them) who have been scammed. If I didn't have my baby son with me at the time I could've spent hours acting like a brainless moron (I am surprisingly quite good at this!!)
Screw them all. I just hope that the short amount of time I spent with him stopped someone a little less knowing from getting arsed about.

Cheer, John.


----------



## matr (26/3/11)

I did the same as jyo regarding abuse. Absolutely gave it to the bloke. Then he started calling me a swine and said I fuk my sister!! I hung up and he kept ringing. So I grabbed a whistle and blasted him the next few times he rang. He soon stopped.

I checked the IP of the website he gave me and it was located in India.. He told me he was in Adelaide..


----------



## jyo (26/3/11)

matr said:


> I did the same as jyo regarding abuse. Absolutely gave it to the bloke. Then he started calling me a swine and said I fuk my sister!! I hung up and he kept ringing. So I grabbed a whistle and blasted him the next few times he rang. He soon stopped.
> 
> I checked the IP of the website he gave me and it was located in India.. He told me he was in Adelaide..



That's gold, Mat!


----------



## peaky (26/3/11)

matr said:


> I did the same as jyo regarding abuse. Absolutely gave it to the bloke. Then he started calling me a swine and said I fuk my sister!! I hung up and he kept ringing. So I grabbed a whistle and blasted him the next few times he rang. He soon stopped.
> 
> I checked the IP of the website he gave me and it was located in India.. He told me he was in Adelaide..



Haha! Awesome! I need to get me a whistle... :lol:


----------



## Airgead (26/3/11)

peakydh said:


> Haha! Awesome! I need to get me a whistle... :lol:



Or an air horn.


----------



## bum (16/6/11)

I just had a call from these guys.

"I am calling about the computer, sir."

"Oh. Right. Which computer is that? We have several"

"The one with Windows operating system, sir. We've received warning messages about your computer."

"Do you feel bad?"

"Pardon, sir?"

"Do you feel bad about the lies you tell to people?"

"What, sir?"

"I don't have a Windows machine here."

beep...beep...beep...

Shame, I was hoping more from him than that.


----------



## InCider (16/6/11)

bum said:


> I just had a call from these guys.
> 
> "I am calling about the computer, sir."
> 
> ...



Bugger... he's probably still working on Bonj & his Linux emporium...


----------



## browndog (17/6/11)

I had one about a week ago and I let him talk for about 5 mins before I started to lecture him about scamming people and asked him why he didn't get an honest job, his reply was "well, you give me one" I got another call the next day, let the guy go though his spiel, said yeah, I'll go turn on the computer then went back to watching the TV. 10 mins later the guy was still waiting so I gave him the honest job lecture. He got quite upset poor thing.

-BD


----------



## petesbrew (17/6/11)

Had one a few weeks ago. I told him okay, but I'm going to have to hang up as I'm still on a dial up modem. 
Next time it happens I'll get him to ring me back on "my office phone" and give the number of the local cop shop.


----------



## yardy (17/6/11)

we had a few around xmas time, i had a bit of abuse from one bloke when i tried to sell him a horse.


----------



## TasChris (18/6/11)

I tell them that I need to turn the stereo down and then put the phone down and time how long they will hang on for till they hang up. 27 mins is my record

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/11)

I've been called 3 times over the last month because he always says in an Indo accent "my name is Kevin and I am calling you from Melbooorne from a Microsoft Business Partner..." So I asked him "What's your Address in Melbourne?" and he says "69 Albert Park" so I ask him what street in Albert Park, because Albert Park is a suburb. Anyway he walks over the top of that one, so I say.... "hey Kevin, I'm going to practice my Turkish Singing on you", and then launch into an  number. (without the intro of course because I can't play an instrument).

Edit: hey Browndog I'm going to sing to you at BABBs next week


----------



## peaky (18/6/11)

3 months after SWMBO lost $250 to these arseholes the money was mysteriously returned to her account. God knows how. She is still banned from answering the phone however......


----------



## thelastspud (19/6/11)

Pretty impressive that the money got returned though, good on your bank for getting it back.


----------



## bum (11/4/12)

Had another one of these today. Was able to string him out a bit because I happened to be sitting in front of a windows machine which isn't something I can say ever day.

Anyway, he goes through the spiel "proving" that he's talking about the right machine by getting me to pull up some file common to every Windows machine and reading it back to me. Then he gets me to put a URL into the run dialogue. Uh, I don't think I'll be doing that..should be safe enough to run in in the linux machine I had running next to it so I punch it into my browser.

"Tell me what you see. sir"
"A big warning telling me an executable file is trying to open."
"Do you see something like "run", sir?"
"Uh, yeah, but I'm not going to click it."
"Why not, sir?"
"You say you know what OS I am running, which version is it?"
"Windows 7, sir."
"No, I'm running Windows Server 2008 R2."
"..."
"You lie to people. You lie to people so you can steal from them. You're a bad person. You should feel terrible."
By the time I get to "bad person" he's saying, as calmly and quietly as you please:
"Just **** off, sir. Just **** off."

Laugh? I nearly shat myself.


----------



## Wolfy (11/4/12)

bum said:


> "You lie to people. You lie to people so you can steal from them. You're a bad person. You should feel terrible."
> By the time I get to "bad person" he's saying, as calmly and quietly as you please:
> "Just **** off, sir. Just **** off."
> 
> Laugh? I nearly shat myself.


Love it, SWMBO kept one of them on the phone for 15+mins the other day, talking total tech-sounding-bullshit back at them, but all that happened after she refused to go to their website was that they finally hung up, wish she'd got the emotional response you did, it would have made her day.


----------



## Maheel (11/4/12)

i love any telemarketers 

i have a spiel i give them 

1. always answer "hello"
2. if you get the "is mr XXX there" then it's game on 
3. i put the phone down and scream "XXX come get the phone " "WHAT!!" "F#@%ED if i know who it is" 
4. then XXX picks up the phone an starts talking in a slack jawed local kind of fashion 
5. string them out as long as possible..... i just avoid saying yes or agreeing about anything

had the windows mob last year, really got him excited when i told him that the last guy who called from "windows" helped me out real good and my puter needed more service as it had slowed again.... lol clown took the bait so well i nearly pissed myself laughing  

i kept asking if he meant my right or his right cause he was looking at my screen from the other side... and i needed him to slow down the instructions.. 

lol you can even put them on speaker and do a toilet run using a jug of water if you need a laugh


----------



## brettprevans (11/4/12)

if they ask you to transfer money (and your acting a little slow or using a kleetus accent) tell them

Ivs keeps alls me monnies in jar, if i puts somes of it in thhat ejecting cup holder things and closes it real good, is that goindf to be sending the monnies to yous?

when they tell you no and you need to use a credit card, ask them if its like that internet banking stuffs. they will say yes, then change topic and ask about internet dating and if you pay them will you get a date of the 'innernet' dating site...

heaps of ways to frustrate them


----------



## Bribie G (15/4/12)

The scam was set up by Indians in Melbourne and I believe (from Whirlpool) they used to operate from Albert Park. When these guys call I ask them where they are and they always say "Mell Borne" so I say "Albert Park?" and they always say yes that's right, so I ask them if it's still snowing today.


----------



## Doogiechap (22/4/12)

I got a call from Browndogs friends the other week and managed to record the conversation and have  for a giggle. 
419eater FTW :super:


----------



## bum (22/4/12)

"Ah, no. That would be terrible!"

Awesome.


----------



## Clutch (24/4/12)

I've just found my new catchphrase.


----------



## DJR (24/4/12)

Doogiechap said:


> I got a call from Browndogs friends the other week and managed to record the conversation and have  for a giggle.
> 419eater FTW :super:




heh... very patient! Sounds much like what I strung them along with, love how she backpedals and then tries to scam you on your Mac anyway... lowlifes


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/12)

Doogiechap said:


> I got a call from Browndogs friends the other week and managed to record the conversation and have  for a giggle.
> 419eater FTW :super:



omg did that scammer even take a breath?! i couldnt keep up with her.

nice doogie. love the emotional inflection on your words. funny as.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/4/12)

I told them I was using Linux.... they then wanted me to shut down the linux program and go to the start menu on the bottom left...


----------



## seravitae (24/4/12)

I tell you, I was seriously worried when they told me that the light under my IP address on their server was blinking red.

I asked them where the server was and they said it was on the internet  "But how do you fit a WHOLE server rack inside the internet?"

*click*


----------



## Wolfy (24/4/12)

sera said:


> I tell you, I was seriously worried when they told me that the light under my IP address on their server was blinking red.


Even my GF knows to ask them to tell her what her IP address is and what the exact problem with her computer is - surprisingly they never know that information.


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/12)

Was thinking I need ti tell missus about this thread today... Get home and 1hr later she tells me she.got ghis weird call about tge computer. 
Oh fk I thjnk im too late. 
She said tge guy said the computer is running dangerously slow, will die in 3 min and loose everything. 
My wife decides shes too busy with the kids and cant deal with it, and hangs up.
Lol, ignorance is bliss. 

I tell her about the scam and she had no idea. If we didnt have 3 kids under 5 etc she may have done sonething silly. Mind u it threw her cause we a pc and a mac and she didnt knt know which comp they were talking about etc. 

I told her she should lead them on next time. Her response... I dont have time fir that, and it seems a bit mean . Guess we have diff ideas of whats funny. Mean?! Wtf, theh are scammer fks!!!

Women are weird


----------



## Lecterfan (24/4/12)

"You'll see with your own eyes!" Fantastic. It's like she can't believe her luck. All politics/ethics/philosophy aside that is both funny and informative! 

"S! T! A! R! T! START" HAHA!


Nice one chief, I'm sharing that on facebook...


----------



## brettprevans (24/4/12)

Lecterfan said:


> "You'll see with your own eyes!" Fantastic. It's like she can't believe her luck. All politics/ethics/philosophy aside that is both funny and informative!
> 
> "S! T! A! R! T! START" HAHA!
> 
> ...


Post the link


----------



## Lecterfan (24/4/12)

This the 'embed' business (as I'm the sort of computer barbarian who could almost fall for this stuff except for "this problem or that problem"...that might ring a few warning bells haha...



http://youtu.be/VSPaA5LFzFY


edit:... ) - there is the closed parentheses.


----------



## petesbrew (29/6/12)

My wife strung one along yesterday.
She played stupid by repeatedly asking "but how do you know I've got a problem?!"
Scammer ended the call with "oh just shut up bitch"

I was mightily impressed.


----------



## Wolfy (29/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> My wife strung one along yesterday.
> She played stupid by repeatedly asking "but how do you know I've got a problem?!"
> Scammer ended the call with "oh just shut up bitch"
> 
> I was mightily impressed.


That's wonderful!


----------



## Karhunkynsi (29/6/12)

A friend of mine kept getting those calls, and kept insisting she was running linux. They still phoned her on a weekly basis.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (30/6/12)

Doogiechap said:


> I got a call from Browndogs friends the other week and managed to record the conversation and have  for a giggle.
> 419eater FTW :super:




Had me in stitches! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## jyo (7/2/13)

Ha! Necro thread, but.....

Just had a call from someone claiming to be from the Australian Federal DNCR (Do Not Call Register) over a tinny, crackly line from possibly India (judging by the accent).

She empathised with my current situation of having numerous scam calls per week and how it must be very annoying for this to occur. I told her I had indeed received an uncountable number of scam calls. She agreed that I had and that I had registered my details with them. I entertained her for a bit and then began asking q's about her agency and the possibility of her providing me with a call reference number or even her employee number for security reasons (I was making shit up at this point). She didn't like that, as it would be a breach of security.

She offered me $3276.00 as compensation for my recent negative phone experiences due to a fault in the DNC register. I was clearly excited at this point.

If the kids weren't with me I would have kept her going for a lot longer. Fun times.


----------



## robbo5253 (7/2/13)

I keep going until they hang up. The best one is tell them you only have a typewriter. They try and ask you to click on stuff as they have no idea!


----------



## bum (9/3/13)

Just got hung up on again. Didn't get sworn at this time which is a shame.

I hear SWMBO answer the phone. Then I hear the voice she reserves for telemarketers. After a little while I hear her trying not to laugh and she says "Can I put you on to my husband? He knows a lot more about computers than I do" and my night immediately improves. I fucken love these guys.

So he wishes me a good evening, etc. Tells me about the error messages they've been getting for the computer located at [my actual home address]. I ask him how he got my home address and he tells me that it is the address to which my windows installation is registered. I tell him that I did not give Microsoft my home address and he tells me that I did. I assert that I did not and even if I had why would Microsoft give it to them? His answer was pretty amazing.

He asks me if I've heard of DefSat 3 (or something similar) and I tell him that I have not. He tells me that it is a satellite that tracks and records the home address and phone number of everyone on the planet. I ask him if the satellite also connects everyone's location and contact details with their IP address and is that how they were able to connect me with the error messages? He says that that is the case. I then go on to ask if the entire world's internet traffic goes through this one satellite in order for this to be possible. Unfortunately I am trying fairly hard not to laugh at this point and am doing a fairly poor job as he says "This isn't funny. You are laughing, sir!" And I said "yes it is, this is complete bullshi..." but he'd hung up at this point.

I really wish I'd handled this one better. Could have been so much fun.

Also had another one during the week actually claiming to be from Microsoft's Windows department. Pretty ballsy.


----------



## kalbarluke (9/3/13)

When ever my brother gets one of these calls he goes to the kitchen, gets a lighter, a bottle or glass of water and a straw. While talking to the scammers he asks them to "just hold on a sec", flicks the lighter once or twice, puts the straw in the bottle/glass of water and blows for a few seconds. He then fake coughs, loudly and repeatedly. When he picks up the phone again he says,"Hello?Who's this again?".
He does this several times, probably every two minutes or so. Each time he answers in a more vague and forgetful fashion. Some of the scammers get quite upset: "What are you doing, sir? I am trying to help you with your faulty computer. I don't understand what is going on sir". He just answers with a very vague (and Chong-like), "Wha'?" 

Eventually they get the shits and hang up.


----------



## woody0055 (9/3/13)

Tell em they're a bunch of curry gobbling ***** and that tendulkar is a pedo


----------



## bum (9/3/13)

Oh man. Racism is hilarious and a really great way to make friends on the internet.


----------



## brettprevans (9/3/13)

Can I speak to ur supervisor mr wall
No
Can I speak with mrs wall
No
Can I speak with any of the walls
No
Are any of the walls there
No
What's holding up the roof!!

They hate that


----------



## Nick JD (9/3/13)

Oldie but a goodie.


----------

